# US Nationals 2011 Records (WR, CR, NR)



## chicken9290 (Aug 12, 2011)

THis thread will be to discuss new world records set this year at nationals 2011.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 12, 2011)

BY KEVIN HAYS

WR: 6x6 single-2:02.31
WR 6x6 average-2:09.03


----------



## MovingOnUp (Aug 12, 2011)

someone is optimistic haha


----------



## Julian (Aug 12, 2011)

OR, you know, we could use the US Nationals 2011 thread.


----------



## cubeflip (Aug 12, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> WR: 6x6 single-2:02.31
> WR 6x6 average-2:09.03


 
by who?

Is this going to be speculation or real results?


----------



## r_517 (Aug 12, 2011)

If (and it seems very likely) there will be a lot of new records a new thread like this will be neat

But, please write the name after the result... though some of us knew it's Kevin who broke the two 6x6 WRs...


----------



## antoineccantin (Aug 12, 2011)

http://live.cubing.net/USNationals2011/index.php#14


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 12, 2011)

cubeflip said:


> by who?
> 
> Is this going to be speculation or real results?


 
if it is speculation say so.

but were mainly trying to keep it to real results


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 12, 2011)

r_517 said:


> If (and it seems very likely) there will be a lot of new records a new thread like this will be neat
> 
> But, please write the name after the result... though some of us knew it's Kevin who broke the two 6x6 WRs...


 

ok ill remember that


----------



## 4EverCuber (Aug 12, 2011)

antoineccantin said:


> http://live.cubing.net/USNationals2011/index.php#14



Thanks for the link.


----------



## r_517 (Aug 12, 2011)

Chester is having 18 cubes... Go go go


----------



## Slowpoke22 (Aug 12, 2011)

I thought there would be no new WRs set at this competition, but I underestimated the power of Kevin Hays. Congrats on 6x6. :tu


----------



## FatBoyXPC (Aug 13, 2011)

Slowpoke22 said:


> I thought there would be no new WRs set at this competition, but I underestimated the power of Kevin Hays. Congrats on 6x6. :tu


 
Well that's a bit pessimistic


----------



## Hays (Aug 13, 2011)

David Adams clock NAR - 8.67
David Woner clock NAR - 8.lower about half an hour later.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

Hays said:


> David Adams clock NAR - 8.67
> David Woner clock NAR - 8.lower about half an hour later.


 
did you get the solve on tape david. i need to see it from that sexy angel i saw your 6x6 in 1:57.xx


----------



## AustinReed (Aug 13, 2011)

Here's one of Woner's solves.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

AustinReed said:


> Here's one of Woner's solves.


thanks did anyone get the 6x6 solves on tape


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 13, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> that sexy angel i saw


 
what is this I don't even...


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> what is this I don't even...


 
This angle. its in quite a few of his videos. one of them is below


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Aug 13, 2011)

chicken9290 said:


> This angle. its in quite a few of his videos. one of them is below


 
Did you read what I quoted? It's quite funny.


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

theanonymouscuber said:


> Did you read what I quoted? It's quite funny.



haha it is. nice picking up that


----------



## chicken9290 (Aug 13, 2011)

Dan Cohen NR 
4x4
39.16 avg 5


----------

